# Quirinale: Casini, Draghi o Belloni. Basta maggioranza.



## admin (27 Gennaio 2022)

Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, da oggi per l'elezione del nuovo Presidente della Repubblica basterà la maggioranza assoluta. Dopo lo stop ad un presidente di centrodestra i nomi rimasti sono tre: Casini, Draghi o Belloni. Voci di un incontro tra Salvini e Cassese, poi smentito.


----------



## Giofa (27 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, da oggi per l'elezione del nuovo Presidente della Repubblica basterà la maggioranza assoluta. Dopo lo stop ad un presidente di centrodestra i nomi rimasti sono tre: Casini, Draghi o Belloni. Voci di un incontro tra Salvini e Cassese, poi smentito.


A sto punto spero Belloni, non so molto su di lei ma almeno è donna, è relativamente giovane e mi sembra un profilo autorevole (ma qui mi rimetto al giudizio di chi la conosce meglio).
Casini sarebbe il peggio del peggio, passerebbe per essere l'ennesimo presidente PD nonostante non abbia nulla di sinistra, o meglio ha la capacità di avere di tutti un pò. Come diceva qualcuno Casini non è il più gradito ma forse il meno sgradito


----------



## hakaishin (27 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini è proprio un babbeo, manco quando ha i numeri e tutte le possibilità di vittoria riesce ad imporsi e lascia di nuovo tutto in mano al pd. Deve sparire quest’altro cialtrone..


----------



## Milanforever26 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Giofa ha scritto:


> A sto punto spero Belloni, non so molto su di lei ma almeno è donna, è relativamente giovane e mi sembra un profilo autorevole (ma qui mi rimetto al giudizio di chi la conosce meglio).
> Casini sarebbe il peggio del peggio, passerebbe per essere l'ennesimo presidente PD nonostante non abbia nulla di sinistra, o meglio ha la capacità di avere di tutti un pò. Come diceva qualcuno Casini non è il più gradito ma forse il meno sgradito


Di sta belloni non so nulla ma sembra davvero inconsistente.. Un profilo bassissimo, sarebbe alla merce di draghi o simili credo.. Certo non che Casini alzerebbe mai la voce.. Ormai siamo a nomi davvero tristi


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Salvini è proprio un babbeo, manco quando ha i numeri e tutte le possibilità di vittoria riesce ad imporsi e lascia di nuovo tutto in mano al pd. Deve sparire quest’altro cialtrone..



E' semplicemente un complice.

In Italia l'opposizione a questi delinquenti non esiste.


----------



## Devil man (27 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> E' semplicemente un complice.
> 
> In Italia l'opposizione a questi delinquenti non esiste.


state calmi vediamo oggi, oggi è il D-day...


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Gennaio 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Come riportato dal CorSera in edicola, da oggi per l'elezione del nuovo Presidente della Repubblica basterà la maggioranza assoluta. Dopo lo stop ad un presidente di centrodestra i nomi rimasti sono tre: Casini, Draghi o Belloni. Voci di un incontro tra Salvini e Cassese, poi smentito.


E' sempre molto divertente vedere come i giornali spaccino per notizie le aspettative dei loro direttori e dei loro editori (e dei partiti di riferimento).


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

C'è da dire che ieri la Meloni ha dato una prova di forza mica da ridere, con la candidatura di Crosetto si è presa un po' di voce nella scelta del candidato di centrodestra. Probabilmente, se non fosse per lei, era già fatta per Casini.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Gennaio 2022)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Di sta belloni non so nulla ma sembra davvero inconsistente.. Un profilo bassissimo, sarebbe alla merce di draghi o simili credo.. Certo non che Casini alzerebbe mai la voce.. Ormai siamo a nomi davvero tristi



Capo del DIS (coordinamento servizi segreti) e "maestra" di Giggino Di Maio quando lei era al Ministero degli Esteri.
Si capisce chi ha messo in giro la voce senza dirlo ufficialmente.
Fossimo negli Stati Uniti si direbbe "deep state": puro, limpido, cristallino. Di quelli che piacciono tanto a un certo partito, abituato a fare il bello e cattivo tempo proprio grazie all'appoggio dell'alta burocrazia nazionale.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

hakaishin ha scritto:


> Salvini è proprio un babbeo, manco quando ha i numeri e tutte le possibilità di vittoria riesce ad imporsi e lascia di nuovo tutto in mano al pd. Deve sparire quest’altro cialtrone..



La belloni è un'altra espressione di Draghi, sarebbe Draghi con la vagina.

Salvini un pagliaccio, sta riuscendo nell'impresa di fare eleggere trasformisti tesserati PD come Casini o scendiletto di Draghi anche a questo giro.

C'è da dire una cosa, i media di regime pompano i nomi degli amici del PD a ogni secondo. Magari le trattative sono un po' diverse.
Stamattina Salvini nega ancora Casini o Draghi.

Vedremo, ma ormai non mi fido più del centrodestra.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

Io attendo l'uscita di Silvio dal San Raffaele prima di fare ulteriori pronostici


----------



## hakaishin (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La belloni è un'altra espressione di Draghi, sarebbe Draghi con la vagina.
> 
> Salvini un pagliaccio, sta riuscendo nell'impresa di fare eleggere trasformisti tesserati PD come Casini o scendiletto di Draghi anche a questo giro.
> 
> ...


I media fanno la loro parte pro pd chiaramente, ma Salvini rimane un babbeo con la capacità politica di un ragazzino tardo delle medie. Il cdx è solo la Meloni ormai e anche lei ha poche idee e pure confuse. 
Se Salvini riesce in questo capolavoro di far di nuovo dominare il pd mentre è in posizione egemone allora deve sparire. Non lo perdonerò mai


----------



## __king george__ (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La belloni è un'altra espressione di Draghi, *sarebbe Draghi con la vagina.*
> 
> Salvini un pagliaccio, sta riuscendo nell'impresa di fare eleggere trasformisti tesserati PD come Casini o scendiletto di Draghi anche a questo giro.
> 
> ...


mi stai creando immagini nella mente raccapriccianti sappilo


----------



## bmb (27 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Io attendo l'uscita di Silvio dal San Raffaele prima di fare ulteriori pronostici


Continuo a pensare che succederà qualcosa anch'io. Prima settimane di consultazioni, poi la lettera strappalacrime, l'entrata in ospedale, l'uscita con un altro 5-10% di titanio in corpo e l'ultima scesa in campo, la più importante di sempre.


----------



## 7vinte (27 Gennaio 2022)

Oggi 27 gennaio è il giorno ideale per candidare Liliana Segre senza accordo per bruciarla.

Ok, battutaccia ahah


----------



## Clarenzio (27 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi 27 gennaio è il giorno ideale per candidare Liliana Segre senza accordo per bruciarla.
> 
> *Ok, battutaccia* ahah


Secondo me te ne sei reso conto mentre la scrivevi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Corriere. Esito del vertice di CDX: nonostante l'abbassamento della soglia per eleggere il presidente e le parole di Salvini, il centrodestra oggi si asterrà dal voto.
Si cerca figura istituzionale.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Comunicato del CDX:

Il centrodestra ha deciso di proporre la disponibilità a votare un nome di alto valore istituzionale. Per consentire ai grandi elettori di tutti i gruppi di superare veti e contrapposizioni - e convergere per dare all'Italia un nuovo presidente della Repubblica - la coalizione ha deciso di dichiarare il proprio voto di astensione nel voto odierno. Il centrodestra è pronto a chiedere di procedere domani con la doppia votazione". Così in una nota comune del centrodestra.*


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Corriere. Esito del vertice di CDX: nonostante l'abbassamento della soglia per eleggere il presidente e le parole di Salvini, il centrodestra oggi si asterrà dal voto.
> Si cerca figura istituzionale.*


Direi Silvio!!


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Comunicato del CDX:
> 
> Il centrodestra ha deciso di proporre la disponibilità a votare un nome di alto valore istituzionale. Per consentire ai grandi elettori di tutti i gruppi di superare veti e contrapposizioni - e convergere per dare all'Italia un nuovo presidente della Repubblica - la coalizione ha deciso di dichiarare il proprio voto di astensione nel voto odierno. Il centrodestra è pronto a chiedere di procedere domani con la doppia votazione". Così in una nota comune del centrodestra.*



O domani entra veramente in gioco il Berlusca, o questi pagliacci del centrodestra non sono che un'espressione del PD.


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

Domani è la giornata decisiva.
Se non trovano il nome e si slitta a lunedì, inizia l'avvitamento e il tritacarne.
Se continuano a peggiorare le tensioni in ucraina, è la tempesta perfetta per la nostra economia.


----------



## ARKANA (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> O domani entra veramente in gioco il Berlusca, o questi pagliacci del centrodestra non sono che un'espressione del PD.


In ogni caso ridicoli tutti, è da lunedì che rompono le balle (destra e sinistra) con il fatto che non c'è tempo, per via delle pandemia, dei problemi in ucraina, la crisi del gas ecc ecc e oggi perdono ancora tempo non votando, bah.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Tajani: "Ieri sono stato dal presidente Berlusconi che vi saluta. Gli ho illustrato insieme alla Ronzulli la situazione. Ho chiesto al Cavaliere un mandato per trattare. Non sono stati fatti nomi."*


----------



## AntaniPioco (27 Gennaio 2022)

Strategia assurda del CDX. Salvini sceglie di sottostare ai veti ideologici della sinistra.

Spero sia una finta, altrimenti veramente non capisco.
Presidenti come Napolitano o Mattarella sono stati eletti senza nessunissima voglia di unità nazionale da parte del PD, senza nessun confronto con le opposizioni.

Almeno l'orgoglio di dare una dignità alla vera maggioranza del paese e votare un candidato di bandiera. Almeno quello.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Tajani: "Ieri sono stato dal presidente Berlusconi che vi saluta. Gli ho illustrato insieme alla Ronzulli la situazione. Ho chiesto al Cavaliere un mandato per trattare. Non sono stati fatti nomi."*


Ronzulli. Licia Ronzulli. Licia Ronzulli.
Eleggete uno tra Brenno e Alarico: Roma deve cadere.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

Comincio a pensare che sarà sul serio Mattarella, leggendo le varie dichiarazioni di stamattina dei leader si capisce che sono TUTTI d'accordo.

La politica umiliata a tal punto che non avrei nemmeno la forza di commentare.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Se rieleggono Mattarella, è la sconfitta definitiva di Salvini. Dal Papeete in poi, solo figuracce.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Si parla di grande irritazione di Giorgia Meloni al vertice di centrodestra".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Si parla di grande irritazione di Giorgia Meloni al vertice di centrodestra".*


È Mattarella-bis per mantenere lo status quo e così Draghi non farebbe la figura dello sconfitto. Mi auguro in una bella debacle per Salvini, se sarà così.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Strategia assurda del CDX. Salvini *sceglie di sottostare ai veti ideologici della sinistra.
> *
> Spero sia una finta, altrimenti veramente non capisco.
> Presidenti come Napolitano o Mattarella sono stati eletti senza nessunissima voglia di unità nazionale da parte del PD, senza nessun confronto con le opposizioni.
> ...


Lo sta facendo da tre anni circa.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Si parla di grande irritazione di Giorgia Meloni al vertice di centrodestra".*



Almeno ieri un nome lo hanno messo ai voti, per quanto di bandiera. E ha preso anche 60 voti in più, dimostrando che qualunque nome più consistente sarebbe stato eletto senza problemi in questo parlamento di voltagabbana.

Tra tutti, sono gli unici che hanno salvato la faccia tra i pagliacci di CDX.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> È Mattarella-bis per mantenere lo status quo e così Draghi non farebbe la figura dello sconfitto. Mi auguro in una bella debacle per Salvini, se sarà così.


Fosse così Salvini dovrebbe dimettersi istantaneamente da segretario


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Almeno ieri un nome lo hanno messo ai voti, per quanto di bandiera. E ha preso anche 60 voti in più, dimostrando che qualunque nome più consistente sarebbe stato eletto senza problemi in questo parlamento di voltagabbana.
> 
> Tra tutti, sono gli unici che hanno salvato la faccia tra i pagliacci di CDX.


Si, vero. In tutta questa recita la Meloni ne sta uscendo a testa altissima. 

Salvini non sarà mai un leader credibile, è troppo tenuto per la giacca e lui non ha una sua strada ma segue semplicemente il vento. Non ha una sua ideologia e la sua storia lo insegna (prima "comunista" padano, poi secessionista, poi nazionalista anti-immigrazionista). Mi dispiace se indignerò chi voleva fortemente la caduta del governo gialloverde, ma è dalla sua caduta che Salvini ha perso definitivamente la leadership della Lega che fino a quel momento teneva saldissima.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*La Lega ha annunciato che non voterà Casini.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Fonti vicine a FDI, al partito non dispiacerebbero Cassese e Belloni.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fonti vicine a FDI, al partito non dispiacerebbero Cassese e Belloni.*


Vomito. Evidentemente la Meloni punta semplicemente ad opporsi alle tre opzioni Mattarella-bis, Casini e Draghi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fonti vicine a FDI, al partito non dispiacerebbero Cassese e Belloni.*



Meglio che ci zittiamo e non facciamo troppi complimenti, Fabri.

Ci smentiscono tutti pochi post dopo


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Meglio che ci zittiamo e non facciamo troppi complimenti, Fabri.
> 
> Ci smentiscono tutti pochi post dopo


Che schifo mammamia. Io però dico di aspettare, secondo me tutte le parti politiche sono ancora parecchio indecise. Sicuri che si arriva a venerdì e non oltre? E, secondo me, c'è preoccupazione da parte dei media, anche del fatto che il Quirinale possa ostacolare Sanremo, che viene favorito proprio dal chiacchiericcio ed il Quirinale lo oscurerebbe parecchio. Sanremo sono comunque tante entrate per la Rai.


----------



## vota DC (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fonti vicine a FDI, al partito non dispiacerebbero Cassese e Belloni.*


Se va Cassese può capitare che neanche finisce il mandato e nel frattempo la Meloni ha 50 anni e parlamento a favore.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: Cassese non piace al M5S per la storia sui DPCM.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Vomito. Evidentemente la Meloni punta semplicemente ad opporsi alle tre opzioni Mattarella-bis, Casini e Draghi.


Fuor di polemica, che nomi PERCORRIBILI vorreste voi?
Belloni è un fenomeno, la conosco.


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Comincio a pensare che sarà sul serio Mattarella, leggendo le varie dichiarazioni di stamattina dei leader si capisce che sono TUTTI d'accordo.
> 
> La politica umiliata a tal punto che non avrei nemmeno la forza di commentare.


Basta vedere tutta la campagna che gli stanno facendo. Gli pseudo bambini che gli scrivono lettere, che lo chiamano eroeh! O che gli chiedono di insegnargli la costituzione (ahahahahahahahhahahahahaahahahhaha). Trollate senza fine.


----------



## RonaldBelfordScott (27 Gennaio 2022)

David Gilmour ha scritto:


> Ronzulli. Licia Ronzulli. Licia Ronzulli.
> Eleggete uno tra Brenno e Alarico: Roma deve cadere.


Vae Victis


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Fuor di polemica, che nomi PERCORRIBILI vorreste voi?
> Belloni è un fenomeno, la conosco.



Qualunque nome è percorribile nel pantano attuale che si è creato. Bisogna solo avere il coraggio di rischiare e bruciare eventualmente un paio di nomi.

Lo stesso Berlusconi, la persona più divisiva sulla faccia della terra, oggi prenderebbe uno tsunami di voti.

L'anti bergogliano Pera, Tremonti o Nordio per me sarebbero nomi accettabili. Almeno provare un paio di spallate per salvare la dignità della coalizione, senza sottostare ai ricatti dei piddini o alle candidate scelte da di Di Maio.
Di Maio, santoiddio.
Poi come va, va.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

A sto punto mi auguro la crisi istituzionale perenne. Tanto è da anni che non abbiamo un governo, o meglio ci sono stati ma hanno fatto SOLO danni. Come dico sempre, se in questo esecutivo non ci fosse Draghi, ma un Berlusconi, si griderebbe al disastro nazionale e mondiale. Il nano per molto meno venne fatto fuori nel 2011.


----------



## hakaishin (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se rieleggono Mattarella, è la sconfitta definitiva di Salvini. Dal Papeete in poi, solo figuracce.


Deve sparire dai. Un pagliaccio insulso senza senso


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Ma vadano tutti in malora, tanto a breve ci troveremo le bombe in casa,


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Fate lei presidente! Ah no, è giovane, va contro lo schifo verde ed è pure un po' gnocca.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini risponde piccato alla Meloni: "Le prove di forza non ci interessano. La scelta dell’astensione è nata dalla necessità di evitare scontri. Non voglio un candidato di bandiera."*


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini risponde piccato alla Meloni: "Le prove di forza non ci interessano. La scelta dell’astensione è nata dalla necessità di evitare scontri. Non voglio un candidato di bandiera."*


Salvini non lo capisco sinceramente


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Salvini risponde piccato alla Meloni: "Le prove di forza non ci interessano. La scelta dell’astensione è nata dalla necessità di evitare scontri. Non voglio un candidato di bandiera."*


Ufficialmente un venduto, ma era chiaro già da un pezzo. Non se ne deve salvare uno


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

*I senatori di Fratelli d’Italia non hanno inizialmente seguito l’indicazione emersa dal vertice di centrodestra. Anziché proclamarsi astenuti, non hanno risposto alla prima chiama e sono risultati assenti. Hanno risposto però alla seconda, astenendosi. Alla fine hanno dunque rispettato la consegna ma hanno anche dato un chiaro segnale di smarcamento.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *I senatori di Fratelli d’Italia non hanno inizialmente seguito l’indicazione emersa dal vertice di centrodestra. Anziché proclamarsi astenuti, non hanno riposto alla prima chiama e sono risultati assenti. Hanno risposto però alla seconda, astenendosi. Alla fine hanno dunque rispettato la consegna ma hanno anche dato un chiaro segnale di smarcamento.*



La coalizione a questo punto è spaccata, quindi Salvini è riuscito nella doppia titanica impresa di rompere coalizione ed eleggere un candidato dei grullopiddini.
Jackpot di Letta.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La coalizione a questo punto è spaccata, quindi Salvini è riuscito nella doppia titanica impresa di rompere coalizione ed eleggere un candidato dei grullopiddini.
> Jackpot di Letta.


Sta nascendo la nuova destra tra Meloni, Grillini e, forse, Italexit se fanno il botto (per i sondaggi sono quasi al 2%).


----------



## Didaco (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> La coalizione a questo punto è spaccata, quindi Salvini è riuscito nella doppia titanica impresa di rompere coalizione ed eleggere un candidato dei grullopiddini.
> Jackpot di Letta.


Epilogo scontatissimo: le carcasse di Letta e Conte rianimate.
Salvini come al solito fa il duro e come al solito si rivela un bluff. 
L'unica personalità degna nel centrodestra (e dunque in generale) è Giorgia Meloni.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Gennaio 2022)

Ricordiamo che la Belloni nel 2007 ha ricevuto l'onoreficenza della Legion d'Honneur dalla Francia.
Non ce n'è uno che non sia a braccetto coi francesi o coi tedeschi.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Oggi 27 gennaio è il giorno ideale per candidare Liliana Segre senza accordo per bruciarla.
> 
> Ok, battutaccia ahah


*
I grillini vicini a Conte sarebbero orientati a scrivere il nome di Liliana Segre, anziché lasciare la scheda bianca come stabilito con gli alleati. Un nome usato “per contarsi” e capire quanto sia coesa la maggioranza del Movimento.*


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Sta nascendo la nuova destra tra Meloni, Grillini e, forse, Italexit se fanno il botto (per i sondaggi sono quasi al 2%).


Con la Meloni che potrebbe fare veramente il botto il prossimo anno...


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Epilogo scontatissimo: le carcasse di Letta e Conte rianimate.
> *Salvini come al solito fa il duro e come al solito si rivela un bluff.*
> L'unica personalità degna nel centrodestra (e dunque in generale) è Giorgia Meloni.


Salvini se l'è sempre fatta addosso quando bisognava prendere grosse decisioni. Qui in molti ricordiamo con amarezza il mancato impeachment a Mattarella. La sua salvezza fino ad ora sono stati proprio i grillini, come Di Maio che poi si smarcò e chiese scusa al PDR, e si è sempre nascosto nelle loro gaffe. Ma dal governo Draghi, pure lui si è messo a nudo e non ha potuto più nascondersi.


----------



## David Gilmour (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *I grillini vicini a Conte sarebbero orientati a scrivere il nome di Liliana Segre, anziché lasciare la scheda bianca come stabilito con gli alleati. Un nome usato “per contarsi” e capire quanto sia coesa la maggioranza del Movimento.*


La mossa del centrodestra di astenersi serve a vedere come stanno messi nel PD e nel 5 Stelle, visto che saranno gli unici a votare.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *I grillini vicini a Conte sarebbero orientati a scrivere il nome di Liliana Segre, anziché lasciare la scheda bianca come stabilito con gli alleati. Un nome usato “per contarsi” e capire quanto sia coesa la maggioranza del Movimento.*


Ahahahah. Se non arrivano a 100 ci sarà da ridere.


----------



## Ringhio8 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *I grillini vicini a Conte sarebbero orientati a scrivere il nome di Liliana Segre, anziché lasciare la scheda bianca come stabilito con gli alleati. Un nome usato “per contarsi” e capire quanto sia coesa la maggioranza del Movimento.*


In questo caso pregherei per una pioggia di atomiche su sto cesso di paese


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

Didaco ha scritto:


> Epilogo scontatissimo: le carcasse di Letta e Conte rianimate.
> Salvini come al solito fa il duro e come al solito si rivela un bluff.
> L'unica personalità degna nel centrodestra (e dunque in generale) è Giorgia Meloni.



E' un po' come quando noi resuscitiamo i calciatori morti viventi, come i vari Destro o Amauri


----------



## IDRIVE (27 Gennaio 2022)

Ho capito, dai... ora che basta la maggioranza semplice, occorre l'intervento risolutore di SuperSilvio già previsto da me e da altri fratelli qui sopra, che rientra clamorosamente in gioco "per il bene del paese, malgrado i medici lo sconsiglino" e si prende il Colle. Se succede questo, noi di Milanworld entriamo di diritto al posto dell'Ansa come organo di informazione nazionale, perchè vuol dire che ci prendiamo davvero sempre.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ho capito, dai... ora che basta la maggioranza semplice, occorre l'intervento risolutore di SuperSilvio già previsto da me e da altri fratelli qui sopra, che rientra clamorosamente in gioco "per il bene del paese, malgrado i medici lo sconsiglino" e si prende il Colle. Se succede questo, noi di Milanworld entriamo di diritto al posto dell'Ansa come organo di informazione nazionale, perchè vuol dire che ci prendiamo davvero sempre.


Se non si chiude venerdì e appena i media pomperanno il ritorno in corsa di Draghi, sì. Pure io ci credo, un'elezione così trash non può concludersi diversamente. Dai, dai, dai  .


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Gennaio 2022)

Ma come fate ancora a prendervela con Salvini ?
Bisognerebbe prendersela con i presidenti di regione eletti proprio "grazie" a Salvini e che ora,pur di contare ancora qualcosa,pretendono di continuare con questo governo.

Era successa la stessa cosa anche sui vari obblighi ed estensione del green pass,con una parte della lega contraria ma buona parte di questi (zaia e fedriga su tutti) remavano nella parte opposta.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

IDRIVE ha scritto:


> Ho capito, dai... ora che basta la maggioranza semplice, occorre l'intervento risolutore di SuperSilvio già previsto da me e da altri fratelli qui sopra, che rientra clamorosamente in gioco "per il bene del paese, malgrado i medici lo sconsiglino" e si prende il Colle. Se succede questo, noi di Milanworld entriamo di diritto al posto dell'Ansa come organo di informazione nazionale, perchè vuol dire che ci prendiamo davvero sempre.


Sarebbe una goduria immensa


----------



## admin (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *I grillini vicini a Conte sarebbero orientati a scrivere il nome di Liliana Segre, anziché lasciare la scheda bianca come stabilito con gli alleati. Un nome usato “per contarsi” e capire quanto sia coesa la maggioranza del Movimento.*


Ahahahahahhahahhahahaha


----------



## mark (27 Gennaio 2022)

Che classe politica vergognosa che abbiamo, è incredibile.


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2022)

smallball ha scritto:


> Salvini non lo capisco sinceramente


Nemmeno lui si capisce solitamente


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Draghi telefona a Berlusconi.
Notizia diffusa da Forza Italia.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Il geometra senatore Galliani: "Sto zitto, meglio stare zitti. Quando non ci sono notizie, non ci sono nomi.
Casini, Draghi? Non so, non so, è una giornata interlocutoria.
Berlusconi sta molto meglio. Telefona, partecipa, è attivo in queste elezioni."*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> *Draghi telefona a Berlusconi.
> Notizia diffusa da Forza Italia.*


*Si parla di "auguri di pronta guarigione". Non si è trattato alcun tema politico.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Partito conteggio quarta votazione. 17 voti per Mattarella, 7 per Nino Di Matteo al momento.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mattarella oltre i 30 voti, con 80 schede scrutinate.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella oltre i 30 voti, con 80 schede scrutinate.*


Attenzione...Mummiarella-bis (già) in arrivo?


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella oltre i 30 voti, con 80 schede scrutinate.*


Attenzione, attenzione...


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

Ora è a 47 voti


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mattarella sfonda il muro dei 40 voti!*


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella sfonda il muro dei 40 voti!*


Oltre 50


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Mi sa che non verrà eletto oggi, siamo verso i 500 e più tra schede bianche ed astenuti. Però 200-300 voti potrebbe prenderli.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Un voto anche a Salvini, che è stato letto da Fico nonostante avesse meno di 50 anni.*


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Mi sa che non verrà eletto oggi, siamo verso i 500 e più tra schede bianche ed astenuti. Però 200-300 voti potrebbe prenderli.


Sono voti pentastellati


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

Sono senza parole.
Mattarella rischia non dico di essere rieletto senza alcuna indicazione, ma di portare a casa 400 voti senza alcuna indicazione.
Il che sarebbe de facto la morte dei partiti, poichè vuol dire che circa metà del parlamento è composto da cani sciolti.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono senza parole.
> Mattarella rischia non dico di essere rieletto senza alcuna indicazione, ma di portare a casa 400 voti senza alcuna indicazione.
> Il che sarebbe de facto la morte dei partiti, poichè vuol dire che circa metà del parlamento è composto da cani sciolti.


Più che cani sciolti, direi poltronari. Ed è lo stesso motivo per cui lo stesso Salvini non ha voluto rischiare, nessuno vuole andare oltre questo status quo, nessuno. Solo la Meloni forse, per opportunismo politico, di certo non per chissà quali altri motivi.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Sono senza parole.
> Mattarella rischia non dico di essere rieletto senza alcuna indicazione, ma di portare a casa 400 voti senza alcuna indicazione.
> Il che sarebbe de facto la morte dei partiti, poichè vuol dire che circa metà del parlamento è composto da cani sciolti.


Più che altro Letta e Conte dovrebbero farsi un paio di domande


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Se Mattarella si impone sulla non candidatura, gli faccio un plauso. Al contrario, perderà anche lui di credibilità, anche se i media lo sponsorizzeranno come il "presidente più amato e ben voluto, che è stato votato nonostante non avesse l'indicazione".


----------



## Swaitak (27 Gennaio 2022)

ma Mattarella lo accetta l'incarico? poverino ha gia fatto il trasloco con il fiorino


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Di Matteo farebbe così schifo? Non mi sembra un nome da buttare, però secondo me oltre il M5S non verrà apprezzato.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

Siamo quasi a 100


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Anche oggi nessun vincitore. Boom di voti per Mattarella.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Voto a Mattarella chiaro messaggio dei parlamentari M5S e PD ai leader di partito, ma centrodestra rimane compatto visti gli astenuti".*


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque molto furbo il centrodestra ad astenersi, così da mettere in luce le gravissime perturbazioni a sinistra.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Voto a Mattarella chiaro messaggio dei parlamentari M5S e PD ai leader di partito, ma centrodestra rimane compatto visti gli astenuti".*


Come ho scritto prima Letta e Conte..
Soprattutto l'avvocato foggiano dovrebbe farsi un paio di domande


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini poteva veramente tentare la spallata oggi, vista la situazione.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mattarella sfonda i 160 voti.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mattarella sfonda i 160 voti.*


*Mentana: *_*"Sono tanti".*_


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mattarella verso i 170 voti, più di quanto previsto da Mentana, che parlava di 160.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

Disastro per i giallorossi. Ora viene giu tutto, i leader non controllano piu i gruppi e daranno l'uno la colpa ai cani sciolti dell'altro. Forse a sto giro davvero la destra fa il bello e il cattivo tempo.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

166 finali


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Risultato finale: 166 voti per Mattarella, 56 per Di Matteo, 8 per Manconi, 6 per Cartabia, 5 per Draghi, 4 per Amato. 261 schede bianche e 433 astenuti.*


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Ora usciranno i nomi veri.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*TGLA7: Mattarella potrebbe essere il piano B di tutti. Lui è vero che ha detto di no ad un bis, ma se viene votato dalla maggioranza del parlamento non può rifiutarsi.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Boschi (IV) contro un Mattarella-bis: "Mancanza di rispetto per un presidente che ha già detto di non volere un secondo mandato".*


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

Conte non controlla in pratica nulla


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: Mattarella potrebbe essere il piano B di tutti. Lui è vero che ha detto di no ad un bis, ma se viene votato dalla maggioranza del parlamento non può rifiutarsi.*


Questa ad esempio è una sciocchezza.
Il presidente può assolutamente rifiutare l'elezione.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: Mattarella potrebbe essere il piano B di tutti. Lui è vero che ha detto di no ad un bis, ma se viene votato dalla maggioranza del parlamento non può rifiutarsi.*



Un bis - a termine - di Mattarella sarebbe gradito da Draghi che dopo le politiche del prossimo anno avrebbe la strada spianata.


----------



## Mika (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *TGLA7: Mattarella potrebbe essere il piano B di tutti. Lui è vero che ha detto di no ad un bis, ma se viene votato dalla maggioranza del parlamento non può rifiutarsi.*


Io sapevo che un eletto PdR potrebbe rifiutarsi se non vuole.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa ad esempio è una sciocchezza.
> Il presidente può assolutamente rifiutare l'elezione.


Non è detto che la rifiuti. Magari farà mandato breve tipo Napolitano.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Questa ad esempio è una sciocchezza.
> Il presidente può assolutamente rifiutare l'elezione.


Assolutamente vero infatti la Costituzione lo prevede


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io sapevo che un eletto PdR potrebbe rifiutarsi se non vuole.


Nel senso che Mattarella prenderebbe la sua elezione come un "senso di responsabilità" e accetterebbe comunque.


----------



## Blu71 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è detto che la rifiuti. *Magari farà mandato breve tipo Napolitano.*



A Draghi farebbe piacere...


----------



## Trumpusconi (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Non è detto che la rifiuti. Magari farà mandato breve tipo Napolitano.


Mattarella mi è sempre sembrato una persona seria a differenza del predecessore.
Non credo proprio si lascerà tirare dalla giacchetta: un secondo doppio settennato aprirebbe di fatto una profonda crisi istituzionale che nessuno puo permettersi oggi.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

secondo me i voti di Maddalena l'altro giorno e Di Matteo oggi sono delle stesse persone
puzza di ex grillini lontano un miglio
che poi Maddalena altro non è che un simil Rodotà che volevano nel 2015

comunque un magistrato in attività sotto scorta da sempre non può fare neanche il ministro della Giustizia (ricordate che Gratteri fu stoppato dal presidente dopo l'invito del governo Renzi ?), figuriamoci il primo ministro
è solo un segnale agli altri parlamentari per dire legalità e Costituzione


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Mattarella mi è sempre sembrato una persona seria a differenza del predecessore.
> Non credo proprio si lascerà tirare dalla giacchetta: un secondo doppio settennato aprirebbe di fatto una profonda crisi istituzionale che nessuno puo permettersi oggi.


Secondo me è il contrario, Mattarella-bis lascerebbe il governo così com'è e Draghi non risulterebbe sconfitto, così come Berlusconi che secondo me preferirebbe più un secondo Mattarella, che un'elezione della sua Casellati. 

Il Mattarella-bis segnerebbe solo una grande certezza, la sconfitta di Salvini su tutta la linea come credibilità di leader del centrodestra ed un aumento di consensi per Giorgia Meloni (che comunque, ripeto, non è Salvini e in confronto a lui si trova in una posizione più comoda e più libera di agire).


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> secondo me i voti di Maddalena l'altro giorno e Di Matteo oggi sono delle stesse persone
> puzza di ex grillini lontano un miglio


Si Mentana ha fatto capire che sono voti dell'Alternativa, i dissidenti grillini.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Mi sembrava strano che Draghi si lasciasse "rubare" il quirinale da Biagio Izzo, sarebbe stato comico appunto  .


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Rosato (IV): "Non ci è piaciuto il modo con cui è stata proposta la Casellati, noi l'avremmo votata se anche quel pezzo di maggioranza sarebbe stato d'accordo, perchè altrimenti il governo Draghi sarebbe morto".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rosato (IV): "Non ci è piaciuto il modo con cui è stata proposta la Casellati, noi l'avremmo votata se anche quel pezzo di maggioranza sarebbe stato d'accordo, perchè altrimenti il governo Draghi sarebbe morto".*


Si fa tutto nel nome di dio Draghi....


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Rosato (IV): "Non ci è piaciuto il modo con cui è stata proposta la Casellati, noi l'avremmo votata se anche quel pezzo di maggioranza sarebbe stato d'accordo, perchè altrimenti il governo Draghi sarebbe morto".*


O sarà Mattarella-bis/Draghi (c'è sempre lui in ogni decisione che viene presa e ancora nessun candidato è stato mai messo alla conta da una coalizione) o crisi istituzionale/Berlusconi. Sicurissimo che andrà così.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Intanto il cavaliere di nuovo ricoverato per "un'infezione", c'è chi dice che è solo un check up. Bah...Mi aspetto un'uscita dal San Raffaele in grande stile  .


----------



## Devil man (27 Gennaio 2022)

se si va per Mattarella/Draghi la destra merita di sparire... non contano più nulla..


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Intanto il cavaliere di nuovo ricoverato per "un'infezione", c'è chi dice che è solo un check up. Bah...Mi aspetto un'uscita dal San Raffaele in grande stile  .


In modalità Salvatore della Patria


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "La rielezione di Mattarella sarebbe il crollo delle forze politiche...Se lui dice di no, che succede?".*


----------



## pazzomania (27 Gennaio 2022)

Vi leggo soltanto perchè di questa cosa, movimenti politici, giochi di potere ecc ecc ci capisco ben poco.

Però che cinema


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Telefonata di Draghi a Berlusconi è stata resa pubblica, perchè forse è un segnale di apertura nei confronti del premier al quirinale".*


----------



## 7vinte (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Telefonata di Draghi a Berlusconi è stata resa pubblica, perchè forse è un segnale di apertura nei confronti del premier al quirinale".*


Tendo a escluderlo


----------



## Darren Marshall (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Telefonata di Draghi a Berlusconi è stata resa pubblica, perchè forse è un segnale di apertura nei confronti del premier al quirinale".*


Eccolo!! Il ritorno del cavaliere di Arcore che accorre per salvare l'Italia dall'instabilità politica. Vedrete che più che Draghi sarà il berlusca a salvare le istituzioni, tutto come da pronostico.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

ad oggi la coalizione a destra è compatta, mancano solo 12 dissidenti che non hanno votato scheda bianca
Sgarbi annuncia di aver votato Riccardo Muti


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Labate a TGLA7: "Mario Draghi adesso torna ad essere il favorito".*


----------



## Shmuk (27 Gennaio 2022)

L'ideale sarebbe un altro Mattarella, nel senso di un profilo piuttosto anomimo tanto quanto fosse lui all'epoca, ma con esperienza, buone qualità umane e possibilmente aspetto bonario da nonno della patria.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Oggi pomeriggio ho fatto un lavoro per soddisfare non solo una parte politica...È inaccettabile che qualcuno da Bruxelles voglia tagliare i fondi, spero che sia una fake news...Lavoro per tenere unita per tenere unito il centrodestra e la maggioranza...Se indico qualcuno, con quel qualcuno mi metto d'accordo...".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*De Angelis a TGLA7:*_* "Lavoro di Salvini di gran confusione".*_


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Labate a TGLA7: "Mario Draghi adesso torna ad essere il favorito".*


Se domani non si chiude, ritornerà in campo Berlusconi.


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> Se domani non si chiude, ritornerà in campo Berlusconi.


Sono previsti voti nel weekend ? O si riposano dalle fatiche?


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Oggi pomeriggio ho fatto un lavoro per soddisfare non solo una parte politica...È inaccettabile che qualcuno da Bruxelles voglia tagliare i fondi, spero che sia una fake news...Lavoro per tenere unita per tenere unito il centrodestra e la maggioranza...Se indico qualcuno, con quel qualcuno mi metto d'accordo...".*


ancora con queste storie dei fondi legati al governo ?
la smetta Gentiloni e si faccia una vita, è anche colpa della Lega che non ha messo un suo uomo per mesi dopo aver stravinto le elezioni europee


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mastella: "La Meloni con la strategia di Crosetto ha messo paura a Salvini, portando Casini in purgatorio, sperando risalga di quota".*


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Labate a TGLA7: "Mario Draghi adesso torna ad essere il favorito".*


sinceramente era il favorito prima di lunedì fino a ieri, visto che solo lui poteva avere quei numeri.
con la maggioranza assoluta invece ne sono in ballo diversi, non c'è un vero favorito


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Comunque sto Cassese ha i numeri per farcela e sarà simpatico pure ai renziani, visto che fu favorevole al sì al referendum del 2016. Il problema in quel caso sono i grillini, per le critiche a Conte. Insomma, è chiaro che non ci può essere un pdr che piaccia a tutti.


----------



## Milanoide (27 Gennaio 2022)

AntaniPioco ha scritto:


> Strategia assurda del CDX. Salvini sceglie di sottostare ai veti ideologici della sinistra.
> 
> Spero sia una finta, altrimenti veramente non capisco.
> Presidenti come Napolitano o Mattarella sono stati eletti senza nessunissima voglia di unità nazionale da parte del PD, senza nessun confronto con le opposizioni.
> ...


Napolitano un ex comunista migliorista, quindi praticamente un corpo estraneo socialista per quei tempi.
Mattarella democristiano.
Capirai lo sforzo.
Moriremo tutti democristiani.
Guardate per strada. Tutti a cavallo della striscia.
Ed alle rotonde alla francese? Precedenza a sinistra anche se non dovuta.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Claudio Cerasa de Il Foglio al TGLA7: "Candidatura di Draghi si è fatta più forte. Per Salvini, Draghi carta vincente che non vuole ancora giocare. Tutti i governatori leghisti sono con Draghi, anche alla Meloni non dispiacerebbe. L'unico dubbio è che per molti il premier sia un elemento di instabilità".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Sardoni a TGLA7: "Salvini potrebbe fare un nome diverso o una convergenza su Draghi. Ma anche il nome di Marta Cartabia, che potrebbe essere un nome divisivo per il centrosinistra...Nel PD ci sono grandissime tensioni, per la delusione delle prospettive di oggi. Sostenitori di Casini arrabbiati. C'è un malumore di Letta per il caso di Elisabetta Belloni, però non condiviso dal resto del PD.".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Sardoni: "Gradimento del PD su Draghi non così alto".*


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

perchè Letta nipote continua a fare scheda bianca e non votano Draghi ?
paura di irritare il drago con pochi voti bruciandolo o teme che neanche tutto il pd lo voti ?
non credo proprio che quelli a sinistra tipo orfini et similia votino Draghi


----------



## smallball (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni a TGLA7: "Salvini potrebbe fare un nome diverso o una convergenza su Draghi. Ma anche il nome di Marta Cartabia, che potrebbe essere un nome divisivo per il centrosinistra...Nel PD ci sono grandissime tensioni, per la delusione delle prospettive di oggi. Sostenitori di Casini arrabbiati. C'è un malumore di Letta per il caso di Elisabetta Belloni, però non condiviso dal resto del PD.".*


La Cartabia potrebbe essere il nuovo Premier ..nel caso


----------



## Milanoide (27 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> ancora con queste storie dei fondi legati al governo ?
> la smetta Gentiloni e si faccia una vita, è anche colpa della Lega che non ha messo un suo uomo per mesi dopo aver stravinto le elezioni europee


Gentiloni fa da gentile ripetitore degli umori comunitari.
I fondi del recovery fund arrivano se a gestirli c'è una persona di fiducia.
Se invece a gestirli c'è il partito unico della spesa pubblica parte la riforma luterana 2 contro la svendita delle indulgenze.
Tradotto: addio bonus 110% etc


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè Letta nipote continua a fare scheda bianca e non votano Draghi ?
> paura di irritare il drago con pochi voti bruciandolo o teme che neanche tutto il pd lo voti ?
> non credo proprio che quelli a sinistra tipo orfini votino Draghi


Non vorrei che il centrodestra strumentalizzi la cosa per votare Draghi. Sarebbero capaci.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

Milanoide ha scritto:


> Gentiloni fa da gentile ripetitore degli umori comunitari.
> I fondi del recovery fund arrivano se a gestirli c'è una persona di fiducia.
> Se invece a gestirli c'è il partito unico della spesa pubblica parte la riforma luterana 2 contro la svendita delle indulgenze.
> Tradotto: addio bonus 110% etc


questo è un mito, il recovery arriva pure agli euroscettici dell'Europa centro-orientale in parte pagato pure da noi peraltro
e comunque nel caso credano a questa storia romanzata dovrebbero spingere per tenere Draghi premier, non come fa il pd che si dice disponibile al trasloco e poi chissà cosa succede al governo


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana si lascia andare ad uno sfogo. Aspettava Conte fuori Montecitorio, invece si ritrova Gasparri e dice "Che fregatura, scusate".*


----------



## emamilan99 (27 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini semplicemente è pressato da giorgetti zaia e bossi


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*De Angelis a TGLA7: "Di Maio vorrebbe Draghi, un po' per il bene del paese ed anche per far prevalere la sua leadership su Conte, che vorrebbe che il premier rimanesse a Palazzo Chigi".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Domani si chiude".

Intanto, incontro con Giorgia Meloni.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Salvini: "Farò nome apprezzato a livello internazionale".*

*Ipotesi Belloni, secondo le testate giornalistiche, che sarebbe apprezzata anche da Giorgia Meloni.*


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

diciamo che si stanno sbattendo per non mettere Draghi, ma aleggia sempre la via d'uscita sicura


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Salvini: "Farò nomi apprezzati a livello internazionale".
> 
> Ipotesi Belloni, secondo le testate giornalistiche, che sarebbe apprezzata anche da Giorgia Meloni.*


Sta Belloni è una draghiana che lavora dietro le quinte.

Comunque mi correggo, Salvini ha parlato di nomi, al plurale.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

Salvini ha anche detto di aver incontrato oggi delle persone da candidare e poi Letta nipote ha detto che oggi non ha né incontrato né sentito Salvini
non è che domani lo eleggono senza i voti del pd a sorpresa ?


----------



## Divoratore Di Stelle (27 Gennaio 2022)

Sarebbe ora di tentare questa spallata.
Ma Letta jr chi cabbo è ?

Per anni hanno eletto PDR a loro immagine e somiglianza e ora che si trovano in difficoltà,vorrebbero un PDR condiviso ?


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

Divoratore Di Stelle ha scritto:


> Sarebbe ora di tentare questa spallata.
> Ma Letta jr chi cabbo è ?
> 
> Per anni hanno eletto PDR a loro immagine e somiglianza e ora che si trovano in difficoltà,vorrebbero un PDR condiviso ?


usano la scusa del governo per andare di lusso anche stavolta, sono sicuro che se fosse ancora il giallofucsia non farebbero così e vorrebbero eleggere i loro nomi
conosciamo ormai le bestie nostrane


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

*"Mai avvenuto nella storia repubblicana italiana di un presidente eletto al quinto scrutinio"*


chissà se Brunetta si trastulla anche per questi record o solo per quelli delle restrizioni covid


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Vertice del centrodestra posticipato alle 21, ma per me finisce a fine giornata. Intanto, Salvini sta incontrato i dirigenti leghisti...Ci sono due cose: 1) non siamo ad un passo dalla soluzione 2) si sta lavorando molto".*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

Questo Labate, clone di La Russa, comunque non ne azzecca una.
Tipico interista tutto fumo e niente arrosto.

Da giorni si verifica il contrario di ciò che dice.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Il Foglio: Incontro tra Salvini e Bossi.*


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Questo Labate, clone di La Russa, comunque non ne azzecca una.
> Tipico interista tutto fumo e niente arrosto.
> 
> Da giorni si verifica il contrario di ciò che dice.


quando va da Porro è un conformista governista come pochi, va sempre bene ciò che fa il governo.
in bella compagnia da quando c'è Draghi


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Labate a TGLA7: "Candidatura di Draghi potrebbe non superare le forche gaudine del voto segreto".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Riunione del centrodestra posticipata a dopo le 21.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Labate a TGLA7: "Candidatura di Draghi potrebbe non superare le forche gaudine del voto segreto".*



E' lo scenario che tutti quanto aspettiamo con i pop corn ,ma purtroppo è Labate a dirlo


----------



## ROSSO NERO 70 (27 Gennaio 2022)

e se l obbiettivo fosse draghi presidente con governo gialloverde appoggio esterno di fdi e fuori il pd


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Mentana: "Fonte affidabile mi parla di un indicazione di Salvini per Massolo".*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Fonte affidabile mi parla di un indicazione di Salvini per Massolo".*


Attenzione, è un ambasciatore. Può tirare.


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Mentana: "Fonte affidabile mi parla di un indicazione di Salvini per Massolo".*


queste persone valide vanno messe al posto di Di Maio da anni...non che mandiamo un pivello e questi nelle retrovie, come pure la Belloni


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Sardoni: *_*"Massolo può piacere ai 5 stelle. Possibile accordo gialloverde".*_


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*De Angelis a TGLA7: "E se questi accordi fossero per il governo che verrà?".*


----------



## Andris (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Sardoni: *_*"Massolo può piacere ai 5 stelle. Possibile accordo gialloverde".*_


il 99% dei grillini andrà a cercarlo su wikipedia prima per sapere chi sia


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Massolo, in passato, è stato tra i papabili nomi a presidente del consiglio per il governo M5S-Lega.*


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Massolo, in passato, è stato tra i papabili nomi a presidente del consiglio per il governo M5S-Lega.*


Da quello che leggo, fa anche parte della Commissione Trilaterale assieme ad Enrico Letta e la direttrice del TG1 Monica Maggioni.


----------



## fabri47 (27 Gennaio 2022)

*Fonti Lega: Nessun incontro tra Salvini e Massolo. Salvini sta incontrando avvocati e docenti universitari.*


----------



## Toby rosso nero (27 Gennaio 2022)

fabri47 ha scritto:


> *Fonti Lega: Nessun incontro tra Salvini e Massolo. Salvini sta incontrando avvocati e docenti universitari.*



E' allo sbando.
Adesso va a cercare tra i parrucconi.
Lui che anni fa criticava sempre i "professoroni" come Monti e la Fornero.


----------

